# [CUPS] Tout est Ok, mais rien ne s'imprime .. :(

## HazeC5

Salut.

Meilleurs Vœux @ tous pour 2010. !   :Wink:  

Alors voilà je possède une imprimante Epson R200  Stylus photo, je ne m'en suis jamais servi sauf 1x lors de ma première installation de Gentoo, il y a 3 ans de cela, et je n'avais rencontré aucun soucis.

Or là, après avoir commandé des cartouches, les autres ayant séchées, j'installe donc cups-1.3.11-r2  (la version qui n'a pas encore le changement relatif au support du kernel , etc, que j'ai pu lire sur bugzilla et sur un post ici même) avec les USES là:

```
X avahi dbus gnutls jpeg linguas_fr perl png python ssl tiff
```

Une fois cups lancé et tout le toutim , je n'ai aucune erreurs dans les logs.

error.log

acess.log

page.log

Pourtant lorsque je tente d'imprimer une page, tout semble aller pour le mieux , mais au final rien ne se passe , mais alors strictement rien du tout, et dans  http://127.0.0.1:631/  j'ai ceci :

```

Epson-12     Test Page     dav     27ko     3     terminée le   Tue Jan 5 15:40:46 2010      

Epson-11     Test Page     dav     27ko     3     terminée le    Tue Jan 5 15:22:59 2010 

```

C'est vraiment curieux car quand je clique sur imprimer, la fenêtre d'initialisation s'affiche, mais l'imprimante ne répond pas, alors que dans localhost il indique bien que la tâche est terminée...   :Exclamation: 

Mon user est bien dans le groupe "lpadmin" !

Je conclu en rajoutant que lors de la mise ne marche de l'imprimante tout se passe bien, et qu'avec l'outil /usr/bin/mtink du paquet net-print/mtink  il détecte bien les cartouches comme étant pleine...Par contre

```
# /etc/init.d/mtinkd start    

mtinkd             |* Starting mtinkd...

mtinkd             |shmget : Function not implemented

mtinkd             |create IPC: Function not implemented            [ ok ]
```

Mais il lance tout de même le service...

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'imprimante daigne fonctionner... Sauriez vous m'aiguiller afin de résoudre ce soucis ? J'ai acheté 18 cartouches car je vais devoir imprimer pas mal de feuilles incessamment sous peu , or là c'est mal barré   :Embarassed:   :Twisted Evil:   :Confused: 

Par avance merci.   :Wink: 

----------

## tmasscool

Les permissions sur l'imprimante sont-elles correctes ? Il faut que le groupe de l'imprimante soit sur lp.

Pour le savoir, faire un lsusb :

ce qui doit donner une ligne du type

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b8:0122 Seiko Epson Corp
```

et qui nous donne un busId et un deviceId

Maintenant il faut regarder les permissions sur /dev/bus/usb/busid/deviceid et voir si les permissions de groupe sont bien à "lp".

Si ce n'est pas le cas, les mettre via chmod ça devrait marcher.

Cordialement

----------

## HazeC5

Salut !   :Wink: 

Désolé pour ma réponse tardive, je n'y pensais plus...   :Embarassed: 

En faite entre le moment où j'ai constaté le soucis, et le moment où j'ai posté le post ci , j'ai fais des recherches sur le forum , et en effet j'étais tombé sur les mêmes infos que tu me donnes.

J'avais donc tout mis comme cela doit être, mais malheureusement cela ne change rien du tout   :Crying or Very sad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Exclamation: 

Là il se fait tard, je retenterais demain. Il faut absolument que cette imprimante imprime rapidement...   :Exclamation: 

Je vous tiens au jus demain.

Bonne nuit et merci   :Wink:  ! Bye ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Je ne sais pas si ça sera super utile, mais c'est un petit feedback de la semaine dernière.

Ca faisait super longtemps que j'avais pas imprimé non plus, sachant que j'ai une HP. Entre temps, il me semble qu'il y avait eu des modifs du driver hpijs (ou pas loin). Mon imprimante était bien présente dans cups, mais rien en sortie. J'ai détruit l'imprimante,  et récréé avec une entrée "driver" un poil différente de celle existante auparavant: paf, c'était çà (bon après, je vous passe le truc marrant de "ah ouais, c'est vrai, j'avais plus de noir aussi la dernière fois").

----------

## HazeC5

Re.

Je viens de tester en mettant l'imprimante sur la 9Box, elle est reconnue ect... Mais toujours pareil , quand je lance l'impression, la fenêtre de chargement s'affiche 2 secondes puis se ferme...

Et dans localhost:631 , dans les tâches ce que j'ai tenté d'imprimer est indiqué comme étant terminé...

 *Quote:*   

> N°  	Nom  	Utilisateur  	Taille  	Pages  	État  	
> 
> Epson-16  	neufbox - Partage d'imprimantes  	dav  	89ko  	3  	terminée le   Fri Jan 15 10:59:59 2010  	 
> 
> Epson-15  	neufbox - Partage d'imprimantes  	dav  	89ko  	3  	terminée le   Fri Jan 15 10:58:23 2010 

 

Voilà >

```
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus D88+
```

```
ls /dev/bus/usb/004 -l   

total 0

crw-rw-r-- 1 root lp 189, 384 16 janv.  2010 00
```

```

 ls /dev/usblp0 -l         

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root lp 7 15 janv. 10:56 /dev/usblp0 -> usb/lp0
```

Malgré ça le problème reste identique...   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Voilà mon cupsd.conf  et le printers.conf des fois que vous y apercevez des erreurs...  :Exclamation: 

Pas d'erreurs dans les logs ces 3 derniers essais .   :Exclamation:   :Crying or Very sad: 

El_Goretto  J'pense pas que ton problème est quelque chose à voir avec le mien, étant donné que j'ai 1 Epson, et que je n'ai pas de "hplip" ou autre d'installer.

Merci pour votre aide.   :Wink: 

@+ tard.

----------

## tmasscool

Tu as le module usblp de chargé en mémoire non?

Car avec cups 1.4.xx le module ne doit pas être chargé en mémoire (conflit), la gestion des périphériques d'impressions se fait via libusb.

Le module usblp doit être blacklisté.

Edit: ne concerne pas ta version de cups...

----------

## k-root

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Je viens de tester en mettant l'imprimante sur la 9Box, elle est reconnue ect... Mais toujours pareil , quand je lance l'impression, la fenêtre de chargement s'affiche 2 secondes puis se ferme...

 

c`est n`est pas ton imprimante qui a un soucis ? et avec windows ? :roll:

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

k-root Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit défectueuse car je ne m'en suis que très rarement servi, j'ai du imprimer 15 pages au grand maxi depuis que je l'ai eu il y a 4 ans. Depuis elle est restée en stand by durant tout ce temps, l'encre avait même séchée.

Mais avec des cartouches neuves tout à l'air ok. Malheureusement comme j'ai pas pu faire une seule page de test encore, je ne peux le confirmer, mais pour ma part je pense qu'elle fonctionne encore. Par exemple lors de l'allumage elle check les cartouches etc ...En gros elle fait tout comme indiqué sur la notice.

Sinon je n'ai pas de windows sur mes PCs, faudrait que j'aille chez ma frangine avec l'imprimante ou qu'elle se ramène avec son laptop pour voir s'il y a du mieux ou si ça reste identique. Mais je ne sais pas quand j'pourrais m'en charger  :Sad: 

@ bientôt   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

